
23andMe Is Sharing Its Million Clients Data with Drug Giant GlaxoSmithKline - ForFreedom
https://www.livescience.com/63173-23andme-partnership-glaxosmithkline.html
======
shanghaiaway
Brilliant con job.

------
PunchTornado
Good for genetic research and finding a cure for various diseases.

I don't understand people getting crazy scared: "oh my God! some companies
have a string of letters that resembles my genome. oh my. they're gonna use it
to deny me healthcare. Stop genetic research!"

~~~
nextlevelwizard
My immediate thought was more: who is getting paid? Unless something has
changed 23andMe costs money (I'm assuming that it is for-profit). Are the
clients getting drugs for cheaper? Are they helping in general to make drugs
cheaper? Is 23andMe giving money back to clients whose data they are selling?
(I know it says sharing, but let's be honest someone at 23andMe is raking in
the profits).

Second would be privacy. I don't want some random drug company knowing that I
might be in a risk group of getting some disease so they could target me
better.

Just in general seems shitty double dipping to first ask people to pay for
your product and then turn around and sell the data to someone else.

~~~
PunchTornado
they didn't turn around. This option to have your data shared with
pharmaceuticals is opt in in your 23andMe account. I have it on.

